# Router Update



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Just a update 

Back in Feb. this year I got a PC 3 1/4 HP off the forum (see link below) ,when I got the router it was dead. dead so I put it on the back burner and I was going to paint it white for a new door stop on Fri. this week and I said lets try it one more b/4 the door stop way..I cut some wires and did a bit of jumping the wires around. l plugged it in and it's was off running,I plugged into a router speed control box now I have a new/used 3 1/4 HP VS router to play with..I did rework the base plate to take on the bigger brass guides 1 1/2" ( the OP type) and drilled the holes out in the base plate for 1/2" rods, I'm sure you know why (Ski setup) made a new rod for the stopping point for the plunge base and order a lift kit from Amazon but I'm not in a big toot to install it yet..

By the way it was not the switch, it was that Dam soft start chip, I know they can't take the hot long runs without going south, by the way that's tip for any one with a VS router that little chips gets so hot you can light your cig.on it..

So the bottom line is you can find some great deals on the forum, just need to read it every day.. 325.oo router for 50.oo bucks ,not a bad deal in my book..

Just a note+++ the 7538 PC and other older PC routers have a real lame collet but the newer type collets will screw right on, the quick release type... 1/4" and 1/2" ones.... >>>

http://www.routerforums.com/woodworking-classifieds/26420-porter-cable-speedmatic-type-1-plunge.html


=======


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Good deal Bj - you can put the lid back on the paint can now:dance3:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

hahahahahahaha I had the 5 gal.bucket open and was ready to drop it in the paint bucket when I paint them I paint them LOL 

===



jschaben said:


> Good deal Bj - you can put the lid back on the paint can now:dance3:


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

How many does this make BJ? One of these days you will have to post a list of all the different routers you have. Bob Rosendahl was only kidding when he said "have one for each bit!"


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Mike

" Bob Rosendahl " hahahahahahaha I didn't know he was kidding, he is my hero and the rule maker in my book, " many" = I did that about a year ago or so, but I have added 6 or 7 to the stable since that,,but like I always say you can't have to many routers 

I was just thinking about all the members in the UK/AU that didn't see Bob R. do is magic on the PBS (TV),, now he is the true master of the router and that's what the forum is all about for me.. 

" RouterWorkshop "

=====

==



Mike said:


> How many does this make BJ? One of these days you will have to post a list of all the different routers you have. Bob Rosendahl was only kidding when he said "have one for each bit!"


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Well done Bob, when the day arrives for the router and cutter sale, the public will have a very wide choice. With the money raised I'm sure that you will buy the latest in laser cutting machines and only the one will be required.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Thanks
That's funny you would say that, for the last year are so I have been putting price tags on many of the items I have more or less for my BOSS/and Kids when I pass, like they say today is good but tomorrow is not for sure.. 

===



harrysin said:


> Well done Bob, when the day arrives for the router and cutter sale, the public will have a very wide choice. With the money raised I'm sure that you will buy the latest in laser cutting machines and only the one will be required.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bob, a comparative youngster like you will go on for as long as you keep making sawdust, at least that's my theory and why I've always got two or three projects on the go, I hope to present another routing tutorial for beginners with heaps of photographs very soon.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

" routing tutorial " on how to make ski jig ?, If so I saw that one and it's a great one, it's the 1st. time I heard your voice..  mate..but you crack me up mate in the video ..." O dear what have I done "

===



harrysin said:


> Bob, a comparative youngster like you will go on for as long as you keep making sawdust, at least that's my theory and why I've always got two or three projects on the go, I hope to present another routing tutorial for beginners with heaps of photographs very soon.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

No Bob, I'm well into another one, a Solitaire marble game based on the one presented recently by Sante. It isn't exactly the same and there will be fully detailed photographs showing how to make the single template. As for the "oh dear what have I done", if this one ends up in the same format I shall be saying it again! But again I'll find an answer.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

I guess that's why I like the video so much, we all make errors but you are the only one that will show them and how to fix the error. great job Harry.

Playing with your marbles again at the kitchen table..are we... 

By the way do you play Chess ? it's the only game I play, I do like Solitaire Chess because I always win  and the parts don't roll off the table...

====




harrysin said:


> No Bob, I'm well into another one, a Solitaire marble game based on the one presented recently by Sante. It isn't exactly the same and there will be fully detailed photographs showing how to make the single template. As for the "oh dear what have I done", if this one ends up in the same format I shall be saying it again! But again I'll find an answer.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

For those of you who are wondering about the video mentioned watch for the newsletter tomorrow!


----------

